

WePay (YC S09) for Facebook  - aberman
http://techcrunch.com/2010/08/23/wepay-brings-hassle-free-group-payments-platform-to-facebook/

======
kmfrk
Sounds great. I really wish you guys the best.

I just listened to the DODOcase Mixergy interview, and the PayPal and Google
Checkout horror stories made it clear how important it is go get another
"trusted" payment service for customers.

At the moment, not choosing to use PayPal on a site seems like something
destined to doom a product.

------
samratjp
Sweet, part of my (somewhat obvious) prediction came true -
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1599858>, now WePay needs to get the big
payout next :)

------
ashishbharthi
Very cool! They have just made themselves visible to 500 million people.

